# Benötige Hilfe bei Logo , Grundgedanke ist vorhanden



## bexbin (29. November 2009)

Hallo sitze jetzt schon seit über 2 wochen abend vor meienem Logo und versuche es irgendwie so aufzupeppen das man es auf klamotten drucken kann 
Nach den letzten 5 runden designs bin ich jetzt bei etwas einfachem aber denoch coolen gelandet nur irgendwie fehlt noch etwas  schrift etwas anders?, schräg oder grade? ,Buchstaben ändern ich weiß es nicht 
vll kann mir ja mal ier von euch helfen wenn er mal zeit oder lust hat  sonst sitze ich hier noch vor is ich 80 bin.

gruß 
der basti


----------



## bexbin (29. November 2009)

Sry für die fehlenden Buchstaben meine tastatur spinnt ein wenig


----------



## Another (29. November 2009)

Mal 'ne Frage, hast du das da mit 'nem Etch A Sketch geschrieben?


----------



## bexbin (29. November 2009)

Nein das war mit paint xD mein Notebook ist auf der arbeit da habe ich noch ne photoshop datei die schärfer ist sieht auch noch n bisschen anders aus poste ich nächste woche wenn ich das notbook zuhause hab


----------



## bexbin (3. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die viele Hilfe xD hab das Logo jetzt fertig werde mich dann auch mal abmelden hier ,weil hier stept ja echt der bär XD


----------



## smileyml (3. Dezember 2009)

Mmmhh, also die versprochen andere "bessere" Datei kann ich nach wie vor nicht entdecken.
Darüber hinaus stellen sich mehr Fragen als ich Antworten hätte

Die Grundfragen, die du dir auch selbst stellen solltest:
Was soll das Logo ausdrücken?
Wer oder was ist bexbin bzw. bedeutet es?
Welchen Stil verfolgst du bzw. willst du verfolgen?
Wieviel Farben willst du?
Welche Drucktechnik willst du nutzen?
etc.

Ohne solche Infos (auch Briefing genannt) kann man quasi keinen Rat geben, außer vielleicht sich selbst zu finden und anstatt Paint mal Stift und Zettel zu Beginn nehmen und alle möglichen und unmöglichen Varianten skizzieren. Damit kannst du vielleicht Prozeß schon die meisten Fragen für dich beantworten und dann ist auch eine gezielte Hilfe sinnvoller - aus meiner Sicht.
Schließlich willst du ja nicht die Idee eines anderen auf dem Shirt tragen.

Grüße Marco


edit: In der Wartezeit hast du dich ja vielleicht schon etwas im Forum umgesehen. Da es aber randvoll mit Infos ist, hier zwei kurze Links die dir bei deiner Orientierung für dein Logo helfen könnten:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/331488-grafik-basiswissen.html#logodesign
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafi...ding-inspiration-uberarbeitet-30-12-08-a.html


----------

